# For the Imperium



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

my own chapter, my blood angels and my imperial guard

ok so the bike is just a quick knock up, what do you think of the colour scheme?

the 1st captain, i guess i need to go over the 'lightning' on the axe, more layers, finer layers right?

the next captain, what do you guys think of the cloak? and any advice on the string? it looks crap 

lastly apart from the fact the paints too think and i should of stripped the blue, green and white off before i painted him again do you guys like where im going? 

thanks for the help and please be kind, im very new to the hobby and im still learning


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks good for "newbie" painting, better then I do  
Although the back of the jumpack looks a little devoid of detail to me. Also the white base isnt doing it for me


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

One of my best bezerkers, also a newbie


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah these are just practice ebay marines 

the bases are that colour so i can easily work out which squad is which, ill sort something better out later once ive got some more sanguinary guard and death company 

your beserker looks good to me mate, i'd just do some more dry brushing on some of the details


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Hellados said:


> yeah these are just practice ebay marines
> 
> the bases are that colour so i can easily work out which squad is which, ill sort something better out later once ive got some more sanguinary guard and death company
> 
> your beserker looks good to me mate, i'd just do some more dry brushing on some of the details


You see that black blob on his chest on the left? Thats fucking glue, gotta repaint that also


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

No offence Gluttoniser but you hi-jacked this guy's thread!  should really start one of your own to show off your own work.

Apart from that, both of you are doing pretty well with your models. practice makes perfect. after 14 years i'm only now producing the models i imagined as a kid. a lot of that is down to the advances in GW's paint technology, but still, you guys are doing better than i was when i first started out 

Keep it up.

Rev


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

the captain was the 16th marine i have painted after a 10 year break 

i gonna post some IG 2mw, them im really pleased with, i was amazed at how fast i painted them 

and ty rev 

ps any advice on the string thing going around him?


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Apart from that, both of you are doing pretty well with your models. practice makes perfect. after 14 years i'm only now producing the models i imagined as a kid. a lot of that is down to the advances in GW's paint technology, but still, you guys are doing better than i was when i first started out


Well said Rev, indeed Hellados your marines look good for being a newb, keep us posted on your work


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

The painting is neat and is always a good sign to good beginnings. Hopefully it means you haven't got the slap-dash atittude. Generally I'd say start introducing more colour and start to vary the shape of your existing colours. If the shade (painted area) looks too solid, it ends up looking like a basecoat of paint. White unfortunately will end up looking like it's just been left undercoated if it isn't treated with some effects like weathering or washes (like what you've done to the cloak, the bike however).
Hit them with some washes, then have a go at Drybrushing. I see you're in the London area, if you want, swing by and I give ya some tuition (could even show ya a bit of airbrushing).
Toodles,
-ElDusto


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the models, although, I would reccomend watering down your paints just a little bit more, it will make your paint job really "pop". I love the plasma pistol on the commander too, looks really.. Zincy 

+Rep


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

plasma pistol was, white undercoat, then burnised gold, shining gold, devlum mud (OMFG i love that stuff) then a little bit of boltgun metal and mithril silver, i like the fact it looks like its been through the wars a bit, a proper relic 

i did try drybrushing a chimera but it went a bit wrong, im gonna try an orange dry brush on the RAS srgt soon

now for some tanks 


any idea how i can fit some new lasguns on the side of the Chimera?




























i love how rugged this looks but dw its mainly my tester tank 

and what do you guys think of the whirlwinds black/yellow stripes 










also i still cant think of what to do with the string on the captain 










and how about the colour scheme on the bike?


















dw about the quality of the bikes pint job i litterally just painted it black and white with a bit of silver to see how it looked 

thanks for the comments


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice stripes... agree with the comment earlier.. I think some weathering would be in order... Nice start though + Rep


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah weathering is def in order and a bit of highlighting, i need to get the basics right though

the bike is just a 'what do you guys think of the colour scheme im not loving it but its pretty basic and striking?'


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

my land raider (apart from the FW doors which i still need to buy 










dont like his hair any ideas ........











omfg it needs more weathering and stuff....... its so plain!!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff, this thread is getting interesting . 

Also, with that string, I would reccommend washing it for some depth, and highlighting it etc.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

im thinking scorched brown with snakebite leather then snakebite leather mixed with bleached bone and maybe devlun mud ontop?

i wanna crack on with the bikes but i dunno what colour to make them


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hellados, these are looking good. keep it up. 

to stop the white looking flat you could try getting some weathering powder and apply some of that. i saw some white scars done up with this recently and they looked awesome.

Rev


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm gonna go for a ......










with a bit of.....










thrown in to the mix (after ive brought the DT and DA bits anyway  )

any ideas how i can find out exactly what you get in boxes and stuff?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

so these are some of my guard, no comments please, making 40+ of them its as good as its gonna get for now.




































and for the bike  what do you guys think of the colour scheme for the Emperors Dragoons :grin:





































it actually looks better in person


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

god i cant even paint or assemble my army. I have chaos stuff just sitting in a corner because im burnt out of painting and modeling for other people. When i first started painting it was fun, but now its just a job. it sucks. But enough with my rant.
Your models do look really well for a newbie to painting. when i started mine at 12 years old they looked like blob marines.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

its the paint scheme on the bikes that im really interested on getting some feed back on 

pretty please 

before i paint almost £200 worth of models half white and half black and have everyone hate them


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ok guys i now have A LOT of grey models and A LOT of paint can i cant decide on a colour scheme, im thinking MAYBE a BA successor chapter but then maybe not. . . . 

these are the colours i kinda like;










or

the apothacary earlier on in the thread










or the black and white











PLEASE IGNORE THE PICTURE AND PAINT QUALITY (sorry i had to shout) i just want to know the opinions on the colour schemes please


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Nothing on you but I tend to find black and white armies boring. 

I think the half/half, while pretty well executed would make for a very twitchy looking army on the table. It would be very busy and contrasty - which I find hard on the eyes.

I definitely like the black/gold scheme. Its a lot like a loyalist take on the Black legion. And about 20 years ago I painted up my first beakie box essentially like that in black & gold.

Since you want to combine the Black Templars with the White Scars, I'd suggest a look that doesn't involve the split down the middle. Its a personal style preference, but should also make painting them more streamlined. You might want to try out one of the army painter tools on the net, and see if you can find a nice mix of white/black on pauldrons, pauldron trim, cuirass, greaves, knee-pads, gauntlets, helmet, etc.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i reckon the black and gold would look good with the black templar stuff on it too


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Almost certainly! 

I'd also recommend some degree of departure. While gold and black are strong together, a judicious use of accent colors especially white and red - but also silver, and other warmer metals (bronze copper, brass, tin bitz) can help to break up the oppressive areas of black. 

Also developing a good highlight scheme will help a lot. Especially since you can't really 'shade' black. 
You have a few options there: 

Don't paint them black, use a very dark shade of blue, green, or red as the main color. This adds character, and allows you to still use black if necessary.
Use black as the base but highlight up with a tint of black including blue, green, or red (or another secondary color but these 3 I think are best)

I hope that helps.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

how about purple? purple with a black 'highlight' with gold and a silver highlight 

purple and yellow (gold) go very well imho


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Purple and yellow/gold are complementary colors, yes.

If you were to paint your marines a very dark purple that would work as well. However, if you were to paint highlights using black you would have an inverted effect that would look more like 'outlines' than highlights.

Or I'm misunderstanding - and you mean paint with a dark purple almost black - highlight with purple, and paint the trim in gold. Which should look excellent.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i will do the 2nd option in theory 

something like this i believe










but maybe darker

could I do black and highlight purple? that could be a lot easier!

what colour complements red if i do a successor chapter


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You could certainly do that. I think darker would look better. that's almost a 'warlock purple' in this diagram.

Prime black, paint a dark purple over the black, highlight the edges of the purple plates with a lighter purple. 

When painting the trim, if you're using a gold metallics, then you should be able to paint the gold right on top of the dark purple/black. Metallics always look better over a dark (or black) undercoat.

If you want to paint areas yellow however, then it is advisable to paint them white and then paint yellow over that. Yellow paints are notoriously thin, with poor coverage, and darker colors show clearly through.


The complement of red is green. In color theory complementary colors are the ones opposite each other on the color wheel. They provide the strongest contrasts.











Cheers,
Kreuger

p.s. - Color theory homework readings =)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ok so i have gone off red with any other colour then an orange highlight 

what colour could i do a blood angel successor in? would the same thing but rather then purple use red???


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean? Are you saying you want to change what your main color is going to be?

Are there particular heraldric rules that apply to the blood angels and their successor chapters?

My guess is, that as long as you are inventing your own blood angels successor chapter you can paint them however you like.

I would advise against making a red+green color scheme. Even though they are strong color together, they end up looking Christmassy. It is still safe to use green sparingly with a predominantly red color scheme as an accent; for instance green gems or squad markings.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i went off green and red, i dont want santas little helpers although it woulc be REALLY funny! ! 

captain could be in red and white with a beard and a sack and the troops could be green and red HHAHAHAHA

no i meant very dark red/almost black with lighter red highlights and a gold trim


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm partial to a scheme like this. 

It's pretty close to my Khornate chaos marines! =D

So an easy way to do this is
black primer
thin layer of scorched brown
dark red layer (thinnish)
red highlights
metal trim & details
basing
Done!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hawk Lords anybody? I'm kidding! But in all honesty I don't think bright pastel colours suit marines in general. Looking at your latest iteration of a colour scheme I reckon it's better, but too close to World Eaters for my liking. Maybe try and mix in more of the Black Templar theme you were planning on incorporating.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah that's definitely a good plan, the dark red and yellow with some BT stuff


----------



## ElciD (May 27, 2011)

Hellados said:


> yeah that's definitely a good plan, the dark red and yellow with some BT stuff


I like that, and it could look really neat. Way better than the Black/White pattern imo.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I also cant wait for someone to ask if they're chaos then I can say no they're Blood Angels and then they will start steaming from the ears


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

or hope they dont ask and surprise them with death co!

I do love the ideas though, all of them. I seriously love that picture, its really cool. Good painting, if youre a noob then I am shamed. +rep, keep it up


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

this kinda thing? or do you want me to you know.. . . . put arms and stuff on him 










wow if he doesn't look chaos hehehe 

i may put some spikes on them


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

That looks good. Obviously more detail, and dont add spikes... a bit too chaosy
it does look really good though, i think its a good scheme.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok so things on my to do list

Paint all my bikes after stripping the black+white from 2 of them and the red from another I also need to repair a couple of them, god bless eBay.

I need to go over my entire 6-7000points of imperial guard and blood angels to add more shading, battle damage etc, I've just decided after looking at Xenophobic and the Reverends army to name a couple that my guys are very flat...

I also need to make some bases for the priests and the librarian as I have never tried making pretty bases and think that its about time. The Valkeryie is now 90% done, need a bit of mud, some scorch marks and to make some weapons so it's a Vendetta instead of the Valkeryie.

Lastly I have 2 unbuilt squads of assault marines gathering dust that I want to customise like those guys do but I'm going to have to practice 1st. . . I don't think i have the guts to customise some brand new models so ill have to try on some old ones first.

I've also got 1000 points of empire to start painting but that's something for another plog I think. Then i have the Epic and the BFG. . . . . . god bless this hobby. . .


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats going to be alot of work. Good luck!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I made a list, i have;
(these need details)
5 Leman Russ', 1 Valkeryie, 3 Chimeras, 2 Hellhounds, 2 Sentinals 
2 Vindicators, 1 Baal Predator, 1 Land Raider, 15 Assault Marines, 2 Apothecarys, 1 Librarian, 10 Terminators, and a Chaplain.

(these need painting)
I also have 10 Knights, 20 Gunners, 20 Halbadiers, 20 Swordsmen, 3 Cannons, 2 Mages.
and
3 Cruisers (once they arrive)
5 Baneblade varients, 20 Chimeras, 40 troop stands, 3 Thunderbolts and 2 Marauder bombers.

oh shit. . .


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow dude. That's a whole lot of shit you gotta do, and very varied as well


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok so a small update, I have now under-coated everything except a chaplain biker who I forgot and the BFG fleet as i'm still working out what to do with them, has anyone got any ideas?

lastly I think it's going to be a slightly lighter colour red so I can play them as my blood angels without it looking too silly.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So here are the main characters for my main BA force, the paint really doesn't look that thick up close and irl. 


















more will be coming soon in the shape of some tanks


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

i like the weathering on the cape of your captain/sergeant


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I like it. Im assuming its chaplain/priest/priest/libby/libby? I especially like the librarian. Where/how did you get/make the sword and book? Im trying for a similar book myself. Nice basing, I always love that, and is that a skull hanging of the librarian? Anyway nice painting (probably not as thick as it looks, but its still better than mine) and conversions. The priest is a nice conversion, interesting making the blade part so short. Keep it up, cant wait for those tanks!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

All the bits are from the Dark Angel veterans pack the Sanguinary Guard (note the libby has a sword that is bigger then him) the thing on his back is actually a kinda incense burner, there are some better pics here, http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78660 please dont ask why i have two threads as i really dont know


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Just combine them. Post all pics there and tell everyone


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah im just going to ignore the other one 

no one likes looking at grey marines


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

FALSE
I love to if theyre in cool poses cuz then at least theres an update


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

mine are pretty bland 

i havent had the cuts to cut my guys to bits yet


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ok so a small update

I have done mephiston

i dont like using him because all my mates know how to kill him but here he is


























i also did some work on my valk

think it may need more weathering and some silver highlights


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow. Are you sure you didnt steal that mephiston from online  It looks really good. So does the Valkyre. I dont actually know what that should look like but maybe more weathering, yes...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i have to say that the inside of the vendetta/valkyri (or however you spell it) looks like a christmas tree with all the pritty colours :biggrin:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ jamob no I did it myself and thanks a lot, i think it's a big step up from the guys at the beginning of the thread but that was a few years ago

@khrone forever I was going to use more colours but I think that would confuse things especially in the heat of battle, but then it would be easier if it was different colours and then i though ah bugger it this looks better


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good. I had mephiston in my BA second edition army for years and never managed to paint him this well. +rep for you.
As an aside, i've only just read through this whole log and when i first saw your black/white bike my immediate thought was "ooo omega marines...that's a nice change."

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Omega_Marines


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice Minis... You're right, you've made some pretty big jumps from your first post.

Love the Valk and mephiston --> + Rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, your stuff is coming along nicely, great job on the Blood Angel character and + Rep for painting the inside of the Valk...I appreciate it when someone goes the extra mile to paint the inside...plus I dread the day when I have to paint mine...lol!

Anyways, keep at it mate!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys, i appreciate it, i am going to post my terminators soon, ive finished 2-5.

do you guys think that a massive BA army is better then 2 armies which are different chapters?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Depends. How massive? Are you going into apocalypse?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

With both my blood Angels and guard army I normally field them as 2000 point armies

Geared up they easily hit 3000, with all my guys were looking at an easy 10,000 points. 

My thought is, I can either or can I field a blood angels army, a bike army and a imperial guard army all in one apoc game? Or would it be better to have the bike army and BA army painted differently?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well you can field them all at once in apoc, but I think it would be cooler to have a different chapter. That way in non-apoc you could choose between BA and non-BA. and also just because then you could play around with different rules. Or alternatively you could sell some on ebay and then buy a xeno army...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

so i had some computer problems so i havent been able to post, however i am back, 

i have painted two complete squads of termies and put magnets on some of the arms

















































i hope you guys like them, i know BAs are meant to be ornate etc but i like them a bit more plain


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Nicely done. It looks grainy but thats probably the pictures. And its good you started magnetizing that is always really important. Keep doing that. Nice power sword, good job with the mountains of metal, and please if its not fixed fix your computer, WIP projects are more fun


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

you want to see more grey?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

show just built stuff for cc on it, then you can change. Then show WIP painting stuff so we can give you ideas of where to go. Or not, your choice.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

arnt you missing the shoulder pads on the temis left arms (their left) or am i just blind?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, I'm getting them at some point I just wanted to get a red I liked before I spend the money on the FW. Problem with magnetising limbs on termies is they don't come with enough limbs for all varients 

You know I've started a new thread as I hate the first couple of pages of this one right? The tactical marines on those pages are the ones I love


----------

